# Bush Cutter Blades



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience using a bush cutter blade(the one that is a star shaped piece of flat metal) on a string trimmer, I have seen them on Ryobi trimmers at HD. I have an old IDC trimmer with a decal on the shaft that says never re-sharpen the bush blade, I think it would make a handy tool if it really works. Thanks and Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

geo,

I haven't had any experience with the particular blade you mention - but I do own a 32cc Mac straight shaft with a blade. It will really do the job on thick undergrowth and small saplings up to about 1" or so. It has a flex drive shaft - which most dealers say won't handle a blade - but I've had it for about 14 years with no problems. As the manual recommended, it seems best to hit full throttle when using the blade. Most brush cutters have an extended side arm handle and a straight shaft which act to prevent you from getting the blade too close to your own body parts. You might want to make sure yours is equipped this way too. Some blades are 2-sided, others are one direction only. The head is usually set up with a small, finger-like projection at the front to steady and square up what you are cutting with the blade.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

They work good and do what they say they do.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

Geo, if you decide to go with the blade ( i myself prefer the new hassle-free III head ) be real careful cuz if you git too aggresive with it you will break your flex-shaft.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

If it's straight shaft, it's better than curved. However, flex shafts will NOT hold up to a brush blade. (Probably the reason yours did is because it's older...and probably made better). I've had plenty of trimmers come in with broken flex shafts because of that.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It is an IDC 580 Supreme straight shaft with a J handle and sholder harness and says commercial model on it and it does look like a tank compared to my Stihl FS46, Poulan Pro SM132 and Weedeater LT7000. Thanks and have a nice day.
Inch,
What is a hassle-free III head ?


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

its a new universal head that uses thick pre-formed nylon line instead of the thin pain-in-the-rear bump feed..................sells for 15.99 at sears


----------

